# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Kurtlar Vadisi Gercegi

## iputisamo

KURTLAR VADİSİ GERüEĞİ 

BüYüK İSRAİL DEVLETİ'NİN İüİMİZDEKİ ORGANİZATüRLERİ!..

Mason Locaları ülkemizde gizli bir güce sahip midirler? Bunların üyeleri neye hizmet ederler bilinmez. Geçmişte olduğu gibi dokunulmazlıkları var mıdır? Açık faaliyette bulunmayan bu localar ülkemiz ve milletimizin hayrına hangi kararları alırlar?

*Bunların üyesi olan politikacı ve bürokratlar kimlerdir?*
Gizlice toplanan birkaç subaydan ibaret olan İttihat ve Terakki Komitesi, İstanbul ve Selanik'te neredeyse tüm genç subayları içine alan ve inanılmaz rakamlara ulaşan bir güç olmuştu. Komitenin patronu Enver'in dalkavuğu entrikacı Cemal'di. 

İkinci ve üçüncü patronlarsa Arnavut Niyazi ve Makedonyalı Talatğtı. Mustafa Kemal bu adamları daha önceden çok iyi tanıyordu, ancak Trakya Selanik, Makedonya ve hatta İstanbulğda ne kadar tehlikeli ve gizli bir güce sahip olduklarını öğrendiğinde duyduklarına isyan etti. İttihat ve Terakki Türk organizasyonu değildi.

Para kaynakları, yüksek karar alma mekanizmalarına nüfuz etmiş Balkan karakterlerinin elindeydi ve çok sayıda İtalyan üyeye sahipti. Bu üyeler İtalyan Mason Locasına bağlı olduklarından dolayı dokunulmazlık sahibiydiler. Komitenin gizli belgeleri kapitülasyonlarca korunan İtalyanların ev ve localarında saklanıyordu.

Enver, gücü ellerinde tutarken gerçek patronlar Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'ndaki yabancı yatırımlarıyla uluslar arası finansörler; Paris, Viyana, St.Petersburg ve Londra arasında güçlü tröst ve kartelleriyle büyük paralar döndüren adamlardı. Bu yabancı akbabalar ve onların kirli parası için İttihat ve Terakki devrim yapmaya hazırlanıyordu. 

İstanbulğdaki bir çok Musevi ve Ermeni'de İttihat ve Terakki hareketini 
destekliyordu. üünkü onlara yeni rejimin kendileriyle iyi geçinecekleri ve haklarının korunacağı söyleniyordu.

*Vedata Locası*
Bütün bu gelişmeleri kendisine anlatan Fethi beye Mustafa Kemal 'Bu saçmalıklara sen inanıyor musun?' diye sordu. Fethi bey; 'Hayır ama onların paraları herkesinkinden daha Tatlı. Devrimden sonrağ.'diyerek sözünü bitiren Fethi bey imalı şekilde elini bir tabanca gibi yaparak parmağını beynine dayadı.

Komite, Mustafa Kemal'in kendilerine karşı hareket etmemesi ve kendileriyle birlikte olma kararı aldıklarını ve bunu bildirmesi için de Fethi beyi görevlendirmişlerdi. 'Bu kimliksizlere, hırsızlara, katillere mi katılacağımğ' diye öfke ve şiddetle Karşı çıkan Mustafa Kemal'e Fethi bey; 'Siyasetin ilk kuralı basitçe var olmaya devam etmektirğ' diye cevap verdi. Uzun tartışmalar sonunda Mustafa Kemal bu teklifi kabul etti.

üok kısa bir zaman geçmesine rağmen, Enver ve dostları Mustafa Kemal'i komiteye seçmekle yanlış yaptıklarını anladıklarında, o Türk kanunlarından mauf tutulan Mason örgütlerinden biri olan Vedata Locası'nın biraderi olmuştu bile. 'Siyasetin ilk kuralı basitçe var olmaya devam etmektir dedi. Kendi kendine.

Vedata Locası'nın odalarında, 'Savaşlar ve pek çok devrim büyük ideallerin gerçekleşmesi için değildir, ancak ve ancak para, ticaret ve çıkar çevreleri için yapılr.' deniliyordu. Bu konuşulanları midesi bulanarak dinlerken; 'Benim savaşım bu değil.. Benim devrimim de bu değil.. Ben bir Türküm, ülkemin ve insanlarımın bu çakallarca yağmalanmasına ve tecavüze uğratılmasına izin vermeyeceğim,diyordu.

Mustafa Kemal onurlu bir Türktü ve sözünü tuttu. 
Başarıyla tamamladığı devrimini Türk Gençliğine emanet etti..

Yıl 1983 

*ülke : Türkiye*
*Mason Locası toplantısığ*
Yüce Musa adına, Tevrat adına, Talmut adına, ulusumuz adına... Toplantıyı açtıklarında gündemlerinde çok önemli on konu vardı. Ancak gündemin ilk maddesi 'Ermenistan, Türkiye, Asala konusuydu ve bu hepsinden çok daha önemliydi.

Mason localarının en üst düzeydeki üstadı dünya toplantısının açılış konuşmasında etkili bir şekilde ve konuşması esnasında gözünü kırpmadan, salondaki tüm üyelerin gözlerini tarayarak, kelimelerin üstüne basa basa konuştu. Hemen ilk maddeye geçti.

Bu konuda konuşacak olan ilk sözcüye 'buyurun söz sizin' dedi.Konuşmacı; Teşekkür ederim yüce efendimiz... "Milletlerin bütün soyları senin önünde secde edecek. Bütün milletler sana kulluk edecek. Her çeşit mal ve bereket dolu evler, budanmış ağaçlar, kendin hiçbir zaman dikmediğin bağlar. Bunları sana veriyorum. Yiyecek ve doyacaksın." Diyerek sözlerine "Talmut'dan etkileyici sözlerle başladı. 

*Konu başlığı Ermenistan, Türkiye ve Asala.*  
İlgili ülke Türkiye.. dedikten sonra ; Daha öncesine gidelim. Osmanlı İmparatorluğuna. Konuyu 1000 sene öncesinden almak istiyorum. üünkü bu konu çok önemli. Benimle birlikte bu konu üzerinde 618 kişi çalışıyor. Binlerce kaynak, haber, muhbir, ajan kullanıyoruz. En doğru bilgileri bulmak zorundayız. Biliyorsunuz ki, menfaatlerimizin devamlılığı, doğru bilgi, doğru kurgu, doğru yöntem, mükemmel karar ve kusursuz uygulamayla mümkündür. Bizler asla hata yapamayız. 

Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nun kuruluşunu, Orta Asya'dan gelip Bizans'ı ortadan kaldırmalarını yakından takip ettik. Atalarımız bu tarihi gelişmelere hiçbir müdahalede bulunmadıkları gibi aksine Osmanlı'yı desteklediler. Netice itibariyle, göçebe bir kavmi, ileride istenilen şekilde kullanabilme imkanımız, Bizanslıları kullanmaktan çok daha kolay gibi görünüyordu. Nitekim de öyle oldu. Her zamanki gibi ırkımız doğru ve yerinde karar vermişti. 

Alpaslan adındaki Türk liderliğindeki ordular Bizanslıları Anadolu'da yenmiş,tarihin akışı içerisinde ismini Osmanlı olarak değiştirerek İstanbulğu fethetmişler, Bizansğı tarihe gömmüşlerdi. Bir devrin kapanıp, yeni bir devrin başladığı bu büyük fetihten sonra Osmanlı, Türklüğü ve Müslümanlığı Viyana'ya, İspanyağya, Mısır'a, Kırım'a, İranğa, bütün Arabistan yarımadasına kadar taşımış, dünyanın en büyük imparatorluğunu kurmuştu. 

Dini kitaplarında Yahudilerden çok sık bahsedilen ve Yahudilere büyük saygı ve hayranlık duyan Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nun bu zaafı atalarımız tarafından mükemmel bir şekilde kullanılmıştı. Kuyumcu, sarraf, hekim, komisyoncu, eczacı, bina ustası, gemi ustası, tüccar, ahçı, muhasebeci, idareci olarak; Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'na sızan ve gittikçe nüfuzu artan atalarımız, bu yeni ülkenin bütün ticaretini ele geçirmiş, Osmanlı Devleti'ne borç para verebilecek kadar zenginleşmişler, kutsal kentimiz ve bize yaşamamız emredilen toprakların yeni sahibi Osmanlı İmparatorluğu üzerinde kontrol sağlamışlardı. 

*Haremin Mason Cariyeleri..*
Osmanlıların kendilerine gösterdikleri sevgi, saygı ve hoşgörü sayesinde devletin bütün ticaretini; Ermenileri, Rumları, Cenevizlileri, Venediklileri, Fransızları ve İngilizleri kullanarak tamamen ele geçirmişler, saraya sızarak vezirleri, padişahları elde etmişler, istediklerim yaptırabilecek konuma gelmişlerdi. Daha da ileri giderek, saraya menfaatlerimiz için cariyeler sokmuşlar, hatta bu cariyelerden birini padişahın hanımı yapmışlar, ondan doğan çocuğu, Osmanlı İmparatoru yaparak, Osmanlı genini Yahudi genine çevirmeyi bile başarmışlardı. Bilinçli olarak planlanan bu operasyondan sonra dünyanın en büyük gücü olan Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nun daha da büyümesi durdurulmuş, rüşvet yaygınlaştırılmış, ekonomisi bozulmuş, borçlandırılmaya alıştırılmıştı. Daha sonra, parçalara ayrılarak yutulması kolaylaştırılmış, parçalanamaz denilen bu büyük dev paramparça edilmişti. 

Osmanlığdan sonra kurulan devletlerin temelleri, İsrailğin kurulmasına ve Büyük İsrail Devleti oluşturulmasına uygun olarak atılmıştı. İran, Irak, Suriye, Lübnan, Mısır ve Türkiye ileride kurulacak, İsrail Devleti ve onun hedefi Büyük İsrail Devleti için gerekliydi.

Bu ülkelerin milliyetçilik akımları, sözüm ona bağımsız ülke olma çabalan bu yüzden atalarımız tarafından desteklendi ve başarıya ulaşmalarına göz yumuldu. 

Bu devletlerden ileride Büyük İsrail Devleti için isteklerde bulunulacaktı. İstekler öyle ya da böyle sonunda bir şekilde Gerçekleştirilecekti. Osmanlığdan doğan ülkeler bu amaç doğrultusunda desteklendi. Türkiye de bu ülkelerden biriydi. Yeni ülkeler daha ne olup bittiğini anlayamadan yemlerini yutacak, bizlere bağımlı olacak, istediklerimizi yapmaya mecbur kalacaklardı. 

Türkiye'nin Yeni Liderini Biz üldürdük!..Bu arada bazı ihanetlerde yaşandı. Başlangıçta masonluğu kabul eden sonradan sözünden dönen yeni Türkiye'nin lideri, Osmanlı zamanında bile açık ve faaliyette bulunan mason localarına ait dernekleri, kuruluşları 13 Ekim 1937'de kapattı. 

Mason localarımızın mensupları bu yeni ülkede faaliyetlerimizi sürdürememe
tehlikesinin eşiğine geldi. İnancımızı ve azmimizi kaybetmedik. Talmut bize ışık verdi; "üeşitli aşılar ve suya katılan türlü yabancı maddelerle,bizden olmayanları tımarhanelere atarak ve medeni haklan engelleyerek, onları yok ediniz, tüketiniz". Her akşam yeni Türkiye'nin liderine, çok güzel, 
çok lezzetli mezeler hazırlattık. 

İçine kimsenin bilmediği kimyasal, kokusuz, renksiz, uzun zamanda etki eden 
zehirli ilaçlar koydurduk. Bu lideri bir seneden kısa sürede öldürmeye muvaffak 
olduk.

----------

